# GTI Track Show - July 30/31 - list of attendees here....



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

www.gtitrackshow.com what do you reckon to this?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

If there is sufficient interest, then we will support having a club stand and Lee will do the honours... he's always looking for more work  

:roll:


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

I'd be up for that, count me in 8)


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

come on lee what do you think!


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

As Mark says, let's get some interest raised on here and we can plan it into the diary, but we need to act quite quickly as it isn't very far away.


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

Multiprocess said:


> As Mark says, let's get some interest raised on here and we can plan it into the diary, but we need to act quite quickly as it isn't very far away.


get acting then :wink: as soon as it's comfirmed i'm sure your get plenty of takers!


----------



## bmx (May 25, 2003)

wow a decent show in the middle of the country  there must be some mistake?


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Ok, so can someone who is 100% confirmed as going take responsibility for building a list of other 100% confirmed people so we can see how many there are....?


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Will have a bit of that Clive. I go to Donnington quite a lot not far from me sounds like a good day.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Is that you'll take a bit of looking after the list Hilly? ;-)


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

ok i'll start the list  
1) caney-CONFIRMED
2) hilly10-CONFIRMED
3) jay gemson-CONFIRMED


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

Confirm me please caney!


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Is Lee going to do the club stand if he is that makes 4 of us. We could do with a few more. Going for a weeks break in the sun this week guys hope to see a few more names when I get back :wink:


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

any one else :? this looks like a cracking day out! you can also book track time too


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Hilly10 said:


> Is Lee going to do the club stand if he is that makes 4 of us. We could do with a few more. Going for a weeks break in the sun this week guys hope to see a few more names when I get back :wink:


I don't think we committed if we got to just 4


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

clived said:


> Hilly10 said:
> 
> 
> > Is Lee going to do the club stand if he is that makes 4 of us. We could do with a few more. Going for a weeks break in the sun this week guys hope to see a few more names when I get back :wink:
> ...


 think i'll be on the ukmk4's stand then! i thought people would of jumped at the chance to be on a pitch for this event? :? i give up :lol:


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

Gutted. Why can't we get a stand at any of these top events?


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

We can have a stand. We just need enough people to go to make it worthwhile.

Or do you mean "why won't some TTOC committee people give up a day to be on a stand whilst we go and enjoy the show"? 

3 confirmed people is not enough to man a stand AND enjoy the day. Maybe we should focus on drumming up more interest rather than just assume it won't happen...


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

fair point clive but how do we drum up enough business? i thought the event would sell itself :?


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

I guess that's the issue - you think it sounds good (I think it sounds good!) but if no-one else does :-/


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

clived said:


> Or do you mean "why won't some TTOC committee people give up a day to be on a stand whilst we go and enjoy the show"?


Precisely.

At the very least a thread in the main room to advertise the event and maybe some photos from last year (if anyone has some) to demonstrate the quality of the cars that attend might spark some interest?


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

JayGemson said:


> clived said:
> 
> 
> > Or do you mean "why won't some TTOC committee people give up a day to be on a stand whilst we go and enjoy the show"?
> ...


Sorry? So you pricesely agree that it should be down to some TTOC committee members to give up their day to man the stand whilst the 3 other forum members who want to go to the show go and enjoy it?! :?

And as for creating a post in the main room - no - we don't promote TTOC events in the main forum, so why should we promote someone elses event there? Obviously, if you want to put a post together here with some photos etc. that's absolutely fine, but it's not a TTOC event, so I don't see why the burden should be on, say, me, to trawl the web, contact the organisers etc. to create a great advert for them here... Sometimes if you want something to happen you have to put some effort in, not just be "gutted" ;-)

Clive


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

Badly misread your post I quoted from Clive, that's not what I meant at all. For some reason I read it as "why wont some TTOC people give up a day to go and enjoy the show" (or something like that, the jist being that most members aren't interested). Sorry!

I didn't mean someone else to create the photos/details post either, I was merely making a suggestion. I'm more than happy to put the effort in myself if the concensus is that it's worthwhile.

Phew, can I stop climbing out of that hole I'd dug myself in now?


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

LOL - no worries Jay if you misread my post - happens to us all.

Unfortunately there is no way of knowing if going to the effort is worth it - until you try!

Cheers, Clive


----------

